# Will Leman Russ ever find the Seed of Life?



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

will he? hes had ten thousand years to do it. Is he dead or still searching?


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

hes still searching with the 13th company


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats this story?


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Morning Glory.

I think hes still searching remember he is in a chaos homeland and hes still alive keeping and his 13th company away from inquisition.


----------



## Nosko (Feb 26, 2008)

Wait... didnt they find his armor? doesnt that typically mean something has happen to him.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes they did, doesn't mean he is dead though, no body still has his sword


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

id bet my share of company stock that hes still out there looking. hes a primarch, and it takes alot to kill one, the only people who ever killed a primarch were other primarchs and the emp


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

without his armor he must be cold. He must be dead.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> without his armor he must be cold. He must be dead.



maybe he found a relic pre heresy armor and wore that , it may be more powerfull.

or he may just of reverted to is tribal ways and not wear space marine armor, he survived on fenris with fur and leather


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

His beast within might of taken over.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Actualy..... the orks have killed a primarch, Ferrus Manus was killed by orks before killing thousands of them first, they then built a shrine for him to show he was a brave fi'ta.

Also Curze was killed by an assassin.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Leman Russ would never fall to orks and he can smell the stench of a assassin before hes arrived, Sw hate inquisition and if they tried to assassinate their primarch they would have space wolves as there enemy as there loyal to the chapter and the primarch before the imperium


----------



## Antares (Mar 14, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that Kurze let the assasin kill him.


----------



## Woothedoo (Feb 13, 2008)

i dont think he is dead because i doubt there is to many people out there that can kill him...but then again ya never know...and since i like chaos i hope he is dead:biggrin:


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

ferus manus was killed by fulgrim at the dropsite massacre on isvaan IV during the heresy. fulgrim beheaded hm and showed the head to horus. and like antaressaid Curze let the assassin kill him so. notbody has ever bested a primarch in battle ecept by another primarch and the emp.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Well im sure one of the primarchs was killed by thousands of orks... Then they built him a shrine because he was a good fighter.

Also, its not for certain that curze led the assassin to kill him.


----------



## ShankFist (Feb 21, 2008)

foulacy said:


> Well im sure one of the primarchs was killed by thousands of orks... Then they built him a shrine because he was a good fighter.
> 
> Also, its not for certain that curze led the assassin to kill him.


Actually in the book Lord of Night the main character was supposed to be Konrads successor and he has a flash back of Konrad telling him that an assassin will kill him. ans he is there when Konrad is killed and Konrad does not fight back.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

This is all speculation anyways. As far as GW is concerned, he's dead and will never be brought back. The day it happens I'll stop playing Space Wolves. That would be just a little too beardy for me. It goes to say that GW loves to leave things like this open ended to see what us peasants come up with. That way they can steal our ideas and make millions! Well that's what I think anyways. My thoughts? Yeah he's probably still in the warp trudging along trying to find the spring of life or whatever it is. One things for certain, he's not leading the 13th company, otherwise they would have brought him back when the Eye of Terror campaign was hot a few years back. Another reason may be that they're waiting until the Heresy Space Wolves book comes out so the author (hopefully Will King) will shoot his interpretation in. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

heres where all the primarchs are at this point
johnson-stasis
horus-dead
angron-daemon prince
sangunius-dead
lorgar-dead
vulkan-missing
corax-missing
khan-missing
mortarion-daemon prince
magnus-daemon prince
fulgrim-daemon prince
leman russ-missing
guilliman-stasis
alpharious-dead
ferus manus-dead
curze-dead
dorn-dead
pertuabo-dead

i dont mean to hijack my own post but as far as i can see non of the primarchs were killed by orks

but eventually im thinking, the game is gonna run out of material, and they'll have to have some sort of end game, and for that they will prolly bring back all the primarchs and what not, but im just being hopeful/optimistic


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Russ isn't missing, hes in the eye of terror running around killing stuff looking for the tree of life, he can come back to fenris when he finishes crusade


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Is Lorgar dead? The only thing that can kill a primarch is something designed to kill a primarch. So no mortal could really kill one. Unless under different circumstances.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

so if 1 million orks hung drawn and quartered a primarch he would still be alive?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

CaptainBailean said:


> heres where all the primarchs are at this point
> johnson-stasis
> horus-dead
> angron-daemon prince
> ...


Well, it was on this forum itself were someone told me that one primarch was killed by horde or orks, maybe not i dont no.

I think if they did bring the primarchs into a campeign, they should still not bring out models or rules for them it would completely unbalance the game in all ways. For example, if they brought Russ back, i bet ALOT more people would start collecting Space Wolves.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

one of either horus or the emperor was almost killed by an especially big ork, until the other saved their life. i cant remember which way round it was though.


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

On the subject of Russ ;

We're talking about a Primarch who as a child was thrown into the harsh snow lands of Fenris until he was found by wolves..
Un-armed he fought against the tribes and whatnot of the cold world, he was able to beat Horus, "the most worthy of all the Primarchs" in single combat, the gift of foresight, he may as well have had the mark of the Wulfen, imagen the wulfen version of a Primarch.
This beast would rage in the depths of the Eye of Terror for much longer than 10 thousand years in my opinion.
Besides he swore he'd return at the Wolf time.

Anywho, the Emperor, nearly killed by a greenskin scum? Please.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Anywho, the Emperor, nearly killed by a greenskin scum? Please.


I vaguely remember this might be true. I stand to be corrected, but I think Horus saved the Emperor in the final battle the Emperor fought in the Crusade before making Horus Warmaster and returning to Terra, which was against the Orks.

As for Russ, he's going to come storming back out of the Eye of Terror with Corax and the Khan to put the Imperium to rights! And fix the Emperor's wheel chair.


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I vaguely remember this might be true. I stand to be corrected, but I think Horus saved the Emperor in the final battle the Emperor fought in the Crusade before making Horus Warmaster and returning to Terra, which was against the Orks.
> 
> As for Russ, he's going to come storming back out of the Eye of Terror with Corax and the Khan to put the Imperium to rights! And fix the Emperor's wheel chair.


Right on, Russ will return with the seed of life and the Emperor will be back, heal Guilliman and the Lion, the Primarchs will be reunited and give the Choas scum hell!

But I'm still not going to believe the Emperor being under threat by a greenskin until I have proof x]


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Then reed the book Horus rising.  Yes, the Emperor was nearly killed by an ork, but Horus saved his life.


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

I've read it '.' I'm on Fulgrim now so a lot has passed.
Wheres it mention that?


----------



## gavinthorne (Apr 16, 2008)

foulacy said:


> Well im sure one of the primarchs was killed by thousands of orks... Then they built him a shrine because he was a good fighter.


This story's in the 2nd ed Space Wolf Codex... there was a SW hero renowned for his great strength that was killed in a battle not unlike the "Spartan Hot Gates" from _300_, a narrow pass that the orks were funneled into allowing him to hold them off so the other members of his party could escape. The ork bodies were piled so high that when the hero finally went down, the orks built a shrine in the pass to honor him. There were stats for him (I'm sure he had S10, or there-abouts) and his gear. Nothing about Russ in that story though. 



> so if 1 million orks hung drawn and quartered a primarch he would still be alive?


He'd have to be caught by the orks first. :so_happy: I imagine that a canny primarch like Russ, even without power armor and his wargear would present even a million-strong army of orcs the challenge of their lifetimes. He is the Wolf after all, full of hit and runs, stalking, sabotage, outright engagement, assassinry, and general guerilla warfare. He'd be like Ah-nold in _Predator_ once he loses his guns, covered in mud and slitting throats.

40K is the stuff of legends, quite literally in many cases, and "Our Heroes" could never fall to a plot device like being drawn & quartered - unless it was to support "The Cause", martyring the hero in the process, not unlike another legend: William Wallace. :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

gavinthorne said:


> This story's in the 2nd ed Space Wolf Codex... there was a SW hero renowned for his great strength that was killed in a battle not unlike the "Spartan Hot Gates" from _300_, a narrow pass that the orks were funneled into allowing him to hold them off so the other members of his party could escape. The ork bodies were piled so high that when the hero finally went down, the orks built a shrine in the pass to honor him. There were stats for him (I'm sure he had S10, or there-abouts) and his gear. Nothing about Russ in that story though.



That was Wolf Guard Ranulf. He was supposedly half again as big as a normal marine and held the pass single handed.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Im pretty sure Russ is still alive as with all the others who entered the eye of terror, im also pretty sure they stopped ageing too so when they reappear they will still look exactly the same, maybe a few more battle scars.

When they found Russ' armour didn't they find his hand too? Sure i read that somewhere.

As for the greenskin almost killing the Emperor...nah! Im sure that was a test for Horus set up by the Emperor himself, as to what purpose i don't know, only the Emperor does.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Retribution said:


> When they found Russ' armour didn't they find his hand too? Sure i read that somewhere.


Dorn's hand was found, and the Imp. Fists have it in stasis. I've read pretty much everything there is about the SWs, and I've never seen it said they found his armour. I wouldn't be quick about believing that.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Angel of Retribution said:


> As for the greenskin almost killing the Emperor...nah! Im sure that was a test for Horus set up by the Emperor himself, as to what purpose i don't know, only the Emperor does.


According to Lexicanum:
It is said that he saved the life of the Emperor during the Battle of Reilis when they were surprised. The Emperor repaid this debt when he killed a massive Ork who was threatening the Primarch.

It doesn't say what Horus saved the Emperor from but it could have been an Ork.


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

IIRC It was a huge warboss that had the empy by his throat and Horus saved him.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Urm as far as i know lorgar and purt are DP's atm :biggrin:


----------



## Wolf Lord Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

He's just waiting for a realllly cool moment to pop up and surprise everybody


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

wasn't Dorn's fist the name of that hammer Lysander uses? or does the fluff specifically say bones?

Also, on the topic of primarchs, I know Alpharius died but what about Omegon?


----------



## Captain Toal (Sep 17, 2008)

id like to make a quick correction. lorgar is not dead. he is a daemon prince and rules over the world of sicarus(?). and i know for sure that perturabo is not dead and IS a daemon prince because he rules over the daemon world of medrengard and my cousin(BlackApostleVilhelm) who is a total Iron Warriors freak knows this for sure, i never hear the end of it lol. as for alpharius i highly doubt he was killed by guilliman. the stroy we read is totally one sided seeing as how it comes from an ultramarine and alpharius when he was found was ust as big as horus and took numerous bolt shells in the body UNARMORED.

also his legion was prone to secrets and slight of hand tricks so im can almost gaurentee you he is not dead. plus all the information that the imperium has on the alpha legion came from an inquisitor who was compromised by the alpha legion. and there was also omegon so either way the alpha legion has a primarch.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Leman Russ is dead.

"Listen but closely Brothers, *for my life's breath is all but spent*. There shall come a time far from now when our Chapter itself is dying, *even as I am now dying*, and our foes shall gather to destroy us. Then my children, I shall listen for your call in whatever realm of death holds me, and come I shall, no matter what the laws of life and death forbid. At the end I will be there. For the final battle. For the Wolftime."

- Last words of Leman Russ the Primarch of the Space Wolves Chapter of Space Marines.

Taken from the 2nd Edition Warhammer 40,000 Rulebook, Page 19.

But thats not to say he wont come back...:grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> Taken from the 2nd Edition Warhammer 40,000 Rulebook, Page 19.
> 
> But thats not to say he wont come back...:grin:


Yet another bit of fluff that's been ret-conned to fit GWs plans.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yet another bit of fluff that's been ret-conned to fit GWs plans.


What do you mean "ret-conned"?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

CaptainBailean said:


> heres where all the primarchs are at this point
> johnson-stasis
> horus-dead
> angron-daemon prince
> ...


Lorgar is still alive, it tells you in Dark Crusade.
I thought Dorn was in stasis? Please tell me he' still alive... If you know he definitley isnt, just don't say anything... It might be too emotional for me


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Lorgar is still alive, it tells you in Dark Crusade.
> I thought Dorn was in stasis? Please tell me he' still alive... If you know he definitley isnt, just don't say anything... It might be too emotional for me


Dorns dead. Alls they have in stasis is his hand.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> What do you mean "ret-conned"?


Retro conditioned to fit the new fluff they put out.



> Dorns dead. Alls they have in stasis is his hand.


I agree, but there is another theory floating about that he's not dead, but now leading the Adeptus Custodes. Don't know where it started, but it's out there.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Retro conditioned to fit the new fluff they put out.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but there is another theory floating about that he's not dead, but now leading the Adeptus Custodes. Don't know where it started, but it's out there.


What new fluff they put out? 

Bah I dislike all these wild theorys, people just wont accept that most of the loyal primarches are dead.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> What new fluff they put out?
> 
> Bah I dislike all these wild theorys, people just wont accept that most of the loyal primarches are dead.


There has been loads of fluff changed down the years. Orks didn't have clans in the early days, they were just Space Orks, there were only twelve founding chapters originally, of which the Flesh Tearers and Rainbow Warriorscrazy were two. There were only four Chaos Legions. It goes on and on, but that's what happens when something grows as quickly as 40K has.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok like toal said lorgar and perturabo are alive and well and as far as we know so is leman russ, digg that's from second edition. 

_Once every 1,000 years, the ancient Dreadnought Bjorn the Fell-Handed is awoken from his dreamless sleep. He gathers the Chapter's Rune Priests to him, and retells the ancient sagas, testing them on their remembrance of their heritage. The following text is a direct transcription of Bjorn's account of Russ' disappearance, recorded by Vagnai Ravenmane in 7662/M35.

"The Feast of the Emperor's Ascension was as fine as any Space Wolf had seen. In celebration of the Emperor's final victory over the Great Evil One, thousands of his sons joined in the revelry. The torches that lined the walls were as stars in the night sky, and our spirits soared high as the vaulted roofs. The halls rung loud with song and laughter. At the head of the feast, surrounded by his closest friends, sat the Wolf-King himself, Leman Russ.

The Great Primarch climbed once more onto the ancient oaken banqueting table, the very same one on which he had fought the Emperor in a titanic and desperate struggle for his life and pride centuries before. One by one, the raucous voices stopped. Russ's speeches were legendary.

Seconds passed. Then minutes. The Great Hall was as silent as a barrow-tomb. All eyes were fixed on Russ.

But the Primarch made no sound, and his body remained frozen. We who were closest to him could see that his great yellow eyes were glazed over, that his iron muscles were locked in spasm. Slowly a sussuration of noise bled into the natural amphitheatre of the Hall as his warriors questioned what in the Eye of the Kraken could be happening. Surely this was a joke? Surely at any moment our roaring, charismatic King would bellow with deafening laughter, calling for more ale? Was it some kind of challenge, or something worse? We could not tell, and none dared to ask.

Suddenly, Russ fell heavily to his knees, a resounding crack reverberating around the hall and bringing utter silence once more. He turned to his most faithful retainers and, in a voice that no others could hear, not even I, issued his instructions. His face lined with sorrow, he addressed the throng, and his grave words sank deeply into every one of the Space Wolves' souls. As one, Russ and his retinue turned on their heels and strode out of the Great Hall. Only I, the youngest of the Primarch's favoured, was left behind.

Every year hence his place was laid at the feast. Every year his drinking horn was filled should he return. Seven long, painful years passed, and still Russ did not come home to us. It was a bleak time, and many say that the worst of all Helwinters raged outside the walls of the banqueting halls on the night when the Wolf Lords came to their decision. If Russ would not come back to us, then we would find him ourselves. Elected as Great Wolf, I led the Space Wolves in the search for our forefather. And thus the first of the Great Hunts began.

The Companies of the Space Wolves took to their ships, and sailed on

different headings far into the Sea of Stars. The tale of the battles we fought and the worlds we discovered is a long one indeed, too long for any time save Allwinter's Eve. But ultimately, our search was in vain, earning nothing more than stories and hollow prophecy. And thus it was that the first Great Hunt ended in sorrow.

It is not unheard of for the spirit of Russ to grant a senior Rune Priest a vision, to speak directly into his mind. Their words are then the words of Russ himself, and it is then that a new Great Hunt is called. Although none have succeeded in our ultimate goal, many victories have been won, and many mighty tasks have been accomplished in the name of Russ. And we are left with the comfort of his final words: at the end he will return to us. For the final battle. For the Wolftime."_


russ is alive, especially if the 13th company has reapeared.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah I see. Thanks Khornes Fist and Blackapostle for enlightening me. A loyal primarch alive.... what a notion! Especially Russ. :shok:

In that case what of the Lion? Guilliman? Are there other fluff changes I wont be aware of? My knowledge is that of 2nd edition.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Digg40k said:


> In that case what of the Lion? Guilliman? Are there other fluff changes I wont be aware of? My knowledge is that of 2nd edition.


Both are alive, Guilliman is in stasis suffering from poison from an attack from Fulgrim (having read the HH novels any chance the weapon used was the anathene? (however you spell it)) He's said to be healing, but if he's healing in stasis (which is meant to be impossible as it stops time) why did he need to go in it? I doubt it has any medical advantages beyond keeping them alive long enough to discover a cure.

The Lion is in the rock, healing from his wounds taken from Luther. Only the watchers in the dark know about him being there.

All the rest are missing, other than Sanginious, Ferrus and possibly Dorn, though I think fluff changeed from body found to hand, so he may still live.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

or maybe he just died, like his ship tried to warp jump and exploded.

Maybe he fell to chaos

Maybe he joined chaos

Or maybe.... just maybe.... he got bored of looking and ran off - that would explain why they foudn his armour, that stuff weighs over a ton. It's be pretty hard to run in even if you were a super genetic soldier with the strength of five men.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Corrections to the errornet

1: Ferrus manus was not killed by orks, thats ridiculous. He was killed by Fulgrim.

2: Purturabo is not dead, and he is not a Daemon prince. He is simply Purturabo and resides on a planet called Medrenguard. There was an entire story devoted to the planet in the Ultramarines omnibus. He sits in a big fortress 25/7 seething in rage about how he was betrayed. A fairly dull life to be sure.

3: Magnus is not a daemon prince, he is simply Magnus. Its not as though his appearance was not bad enough without him becoming a daemon. Hes big and ridiculously muscular, red, has one eye, and horns growing from his chest and back, and thats when he was a good guy.

4: Lorgar is a daemon prince. Not dead.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

what's the seed of life???


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

If you have to ask, you cant afford it


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

At The Real Sanguinius, please stand up, and the Chaos Space Marines Codex says that it was Magnus' ascension to Deamon Prince that prompted Ahriman (mispelled) to cast the rubric to stop the Thousand Sons' mutation.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> At The Real Sanguinius, please stand up, and the Chaos Space Marines Codex says that it was Magnus' ascension to Deamon Prince that prompted Ahriman (mispelled) to cast the rubric to stop the Thousand Sons' mutation.


*stands up*

Then I take a bow, and stand corrected :grin:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> If you have to ask, you cant afford it



hahaha:laugh:, well, because of your lack of help Real Sanguinus, I gotta go to lexacanim....


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> hahaha:laugh:, well, because of your lack of help Real Sanguinus, I gotta go to lexacanim....


It is basically some legendary "something" which is able to heal any wound, no matter how severe, and it could restore the emperor to full vitality if found.

Hence why he is looking for whatever it is.

However, there is no knowing if its even real. it may be purely mythical, but he searches anyway


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dorn was killed by Chaos Marines when he attempted to board an opposing battle cruiser and his hands were the only things retreived.....Iam thinking a flush of melta and flamers destroyed him....ah how i long to watch that.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> It is basically some legendary "something" which is able to heal any wound, no matter how severe, and it could restore the emperor to full vitality if found.
> 
> Hence why he is looking for whatever it is.
> 
> However, there is no knowing if its even real. it may be purely mythical, but he searches anyway



your too late...I already went thier....ummm...thanks anyway dude!!!! It would be cool if he returned with the seed of life....

you think he's gone feral, that's what I think:wild:.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Exitus_10 said:


> Dorn was killed by Chaos Marines when he attempted to board an opposing battle cruiser and his hands were the only things retreived.....Iam thinking a flush of melta and flamers destroyed him....ah how i long to watch that.


poor Dorn.....wait I thought he was held captive by Abaddon....which means he's not dead.....maybe....


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Nope, old Rogal is long dead, or at least his hand is. The chapter masters of the Imperial Fists write their names on his hand. And it's almost full.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

And Guilliman is dead. His body is in Stasis. Read the Ultramarines Omnibus.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Almost all of the loyal primarchs are dead.

Many of the traitor primarchs are alive.

Space marine chapters hold 1000 marines at full whack

Traitor chapters are entire legions of 1000's, possibly 10,000's

If all the primarchs actually got their act together, and decided to join forces and invade, then the imperium would be 100% completely *%$^&"


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaghatai Khan and Corax were never found if they are dead...niether did they Vulkan....there is some thing about Ferrus Manus being alive but I'm pretty sure he is dead.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry The Real Sanguinius but I have another correction Perturabo is a daemon prince.

*THE IRON CAGE*
_The one real triumph in the period following the Heresy was the reason for Perturabo s ascension to the rank of Daemon Prince. The Iron Warriors had been close to breaching the defences of the Imperial Palace but had been thwarted by Horus` death. Afterwards their empire was dismantled by the Imperial Fists by virtue of overwhelming superiority of numbers. On Sebastus IV, therefore, Perturabo set a trap for their Pnmarch by building the self-styled 'Eternal Fortress'. Upon hearing of the fortress, Rogal Dorn publicly declared that the Imperial Fists would dig Perturabo out of his hole and bring him back to Terra in an Iron Cage. Roboute Guilliman pleaded with Dorn to let him help but just as Perturabo planned, Dorn was arrogant enough to undertake the mission alone Rogal Dorn expected honourable battle but that was not Perturabo s agenda at all. The Eternal Fortress was a sophisticated trap. At its centre was a keep sitting in the middle of twenty square miles of bunkers, towers, minefields, trenches, razorwire, tank traps and redoubts. Radiating out from the keep in the shape of an eight-pointed star were underground tunnels that connected the surface fortifications. All the entrances to the underground network were concealed and the keep itself was a decoy of no real value. Most fortifications are limited by the need to protect something. The Eternal Fortress was twenty square miles of killing ground.

Perturabo and the Iron Warriors waited below the surface for the first shots of the Imperial Fists orbital barrage. As soon as it commenced they replied with a number of remote weapons silos located well away from the Fortress. The Imperial Fists countered precipitately with Ihunderhawk-borne troops attacking the silos and a full combat drop of the rest of the Legion. As soon as the attacks on the silos were under way, the missile stockpiles were detonated. Thousands of tons of debris was hurled into Sebastus atmosphere making communication between ground troops and fleet virtually impossible.

The detonation was the signal for the Iron Warriors fleet to attack The Traitor fleet was no stronger than that of the Imperial Fists but the loyalist 1 hunderhawks were on the planet's surface. Also the Chaos ships had many Iron Warriors amongst their complements eager to man the assault boats. The Imperial Fists fleet tried to hold but was forced inexorably out of position. After a few hours the only targets being engaged on the planet were coordinates pre-planned by Perturabo.

L ndcr fire from space, the Imperial Fists proceeded with their assault in parade ground formation on a four-company front Perturabo watched them from an observation tower and carefully began to destroy them. F'irsl the minefields did their work then, when the Imperial Fists reached the first expanse of fortifications, the Iron Warriors manned their trenches and opened fire. While the trenches held the loyalists attention, squads of Iron Warriors with krak grenades and mcita bombs emerged from hidden bunkers and attacked the tanks halted by the fortifications. The Imperial Fists turned back to fend off this threat and for a time were pinned down amidst the tank traps. Once more they rallied and swept forward to overrun the Iron Warrior trenches only to find them empty. So it continued Perturabo dissected the Imperial Fists tank by tank, squad by squad. Rogal Dorn remained convinced that victory was in sight and pushed his men on. Perturabo pulled back some of his defenders and called upon others to hold - a stratagem that fractured the Imperial Fists, first into companies then into squads. By day six of the battle, each Marine fought virtually alone, and Dorn s troops w-ere reduced to burrowing into the mud and piling up the dead bodies of their brethren for cover. Still Perturabo remained patient, he allowed Dorn to rampage around the trenches calling his name and demanding personal combat, content that the sight of their Pnmarch s impotence would demoralise the Imperial Fists.

The siege of the Eternal Fortress was to last for three more weeks. The Imperial Fists had burrowed into the killing zone and were unable to escape. Although his captains called for a breakout, Rogal Dorn would not give the order. He refused to believe the evidence of his eves and continued to call for one last charge or for Perturabo to face him. Unable to abandon their Pnmarch, the Imperial Fists prepared to die with him.

If Perturabo had a failing it was that he had grown to eniov tormenting his enemies too much. He could have finished off the Imperial Fists at any time but chose not to. Fortunately for Rogal Dorn, Roboute Guilliman put the Impcnum before pride and had brought the Ultramarines to the rescue. The powerful Ultramarine fleet forced the Iron Warriors back while their hunderhawks plunged through the dust clouds to evacuate the Imperial Fists. Perturabo had no desire to fight two Chapters and concentrated on preventing the Imperial Fists evacuating their dead and wounded.

Rogal Dorn was a broken man. It was nineteen years before he and the Imperial Fists could once again go to war. They left over 400 Marines at the Eternal F'ortress and every refugee carried horrific wounds.

The gene-seed captured was sacrificed to the Dark Cods in return for Perturabo`s elevation to Daemon Prince. One insult had been avenged, and since then the Iron Warriors have lived only to settle accounts with the corpse on the Golden Throne._

i had to stick up for my favourite primarch and legion :biggrin:
i agree with you though, if the traitor primarch did get their act together and decided to attack the imperium it wouldnt stand a chance.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

That sounds like one awesome battle.

YOU LOSE imperial fists.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

If russ is in the eye of terror destroying things, why dont the Traitor primarchs find him, I dont suppose they would work together. Do you think a daemon Primarch would be able to defeat a feral russ ?
Maybe Russ has gone over to Khorne due to the thousands of years of fighitng in the eye. I mean he does hate the thousand sons and psyhics alot khorne could help him find the Thousand sons and Magus


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

wasn't one of the traitor primarchs still loyal in a messed up way and hadn't ascended to daemon hood.....too bad, I thought Perturabo would come back with a loyalist contingency of Iron WArriors....wishfull thinking on my part....


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well the alpha legion still believe they are loyal to the emperor but to be loyal they must kill him.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

simple answer to your question... I think Russ is dead, so he'll never find it 

also legions contain atleast 20,000 maybe some a little less


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

i think russ is dead, he seems like a old dog going off to die away from his pack. Plus in daemon hammer when alaric thinks hes dead and sees all the other warriors and the emperor he meantions that to the space wolves that is the wolven time , the final battle where the spirits of all the loyal space marines and DEAD primarchs come together to defeat the warp once and for all


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Live, dead.


NONE of the buggers have done much lately.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Talos said:


> If russ is in the eye of terror destroying things, why dont the Traitor primarchs find him, I dont suppose they would work together. Do you think a daemon Primarch would be able to defeat a feral russ ?
> Maybe Russ has gone over to Khorne due to the thousands of years of fighitng in the eye. I mean he does hate the thousand sons and psyhics alot khorne could help him find the Thousand sons and Magus


it is possible he is dead coz in the ultramarines book(dead sky, black sun) they never saw or heard of him once from the chaos lords or the other space marines that were already there!!!


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> Jaghatai Khan and Corax were never found if they are dead...niether did they Vulkan....there is some thing about Ferrus Manus being alive but I'm pretty sure he is dead.


For anyone reading, or going to read Fulgrim the following is a spoiler :
> Ferrus sadly is defantly dead, decapitated by Fulgrim, and technically I'd argue that Fulgrim is sort of dead too? There like a tiny little consciousness inside the body possessed by Slaneesh. Personally I think it would be so cool if he over powered Slaneesh and attempted to redeem himself. <

On Russ, hes out in the Eye of Terror somewhere and defantly will return, with the Seed of life, take it to the Emperor, then he'll go off and save the Space Wolves from an over whelming force. While the Emperor works on the Lion and Guiliman and the Lions will lay waist to the Chaos hordes ^_^


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i read the story of when russ went missing and he said something along the lines of hes dying as we speak and is off to do something but will be back even if he has to travel across different plains of existence.
i think the guy was wounded quite badly in his fight with magnus and probably didnt tell anyone. maybe the empror told him of the tree of life to help heal russ and any other primarch really. personally i dont think the emperor wants his body healed, i think he needs it to die and be reborn more powerful in a different vessel then it smackdown time for chaos.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

I say Russ is alive just because some of the good guys have to live. And I’m just wondering why would you keep a hand in stasis if the body it belongs to is dead? Are they hoping it’ll grow a body or something? And why don’t they just clone the wounded Primarchs. I don’t care who you are an army of Dorn's and Guilliman's could beat all of the Imperiums enemies


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Baradur said:


> For anyone reading, or going to read Fulgrim the following is a spoiler :
> > Ferrus sadly is defantly dead, decapitated by Fulgrim, and technically I'd argue that Fulgrim is sort of dead too? There like a tiny little consciousness inside the body possessed by Slaneesh. Personally I think it would be so cool if he over powered Slaneesh and attempted to redeem himself. <
> 
> On Russ, hes out in the Eye of Terror somewhere and defantly will return, with the Seed of life, take it to the Emperor, then he'll go off and save the Space Wolves from an over whelming force. While the Emperor works on the Lion and Guiliman and the Lions will lay waist to the Chaos hordes ^_^


sounds good to me.....they'd have to work out some kinks and stuff.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kendares said:


> And I’m just wondering why would you keep a hand in stasis if the body it belongs to is dead?


Haven't you ever heard of Holy Relics? What were the IFs going to say? "Chuck it in the bin, the gaffer's dead. No use for it now." Don't think so. It is one of the most holy and significant relics in the 40k universe.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

your right i didnt think of it like that. and why cant they clone him? i doubt im the first one to bring this up but come on what we need right now is an army of primarchs:good:


----------



## Baradur (Aug 14, 2008)

It hasn't been done because they can't. The Primarchs were created from the Emperor's knowledge, no one can replicate the Primarchs apart from him, properly anyway.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

chaos wanted to clone horus but abaddon distroyed his body. that led me to belive that the cloneing process could work for primarchs. even if it you thought it wouldnt work i would still try. what do you have to lose?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Your lives, when the Inquisition virus-bombs you.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol make a primarch and turns out wrong he could go bad or be a messed up good guy or somthing like that I wouldn't risk doing a job that isn't mine.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Kendares said:


> chaos wanted to clone horus but abaddon distroyed his body. that led me to belive that the cloneing process could work for primarchs. even if it you thought it wouldnt work i would still try. what do you have to lose?


IIRC cloning is considered heretical, right up there with with developing AI and crapping on the Aquila. So, the above mentioned virus bombing is a distinct possibility.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Biggest bet is he was with the 13th company searching for the seed thing in the warp or something and is preoccupied in a bar somewhere


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

also remember the tech could very easily been rare at the time of the abbadon/horus issue and could very easily been lost by now.

I personally would love to see a supplement like apoc (or an an expansion to) that includes the returned primarchs (those still living, promised to return etc...) like an end times supplement, with the stats for the still living daemon princes, returned primarchs (gulliaman, russ, Johnson etc...) but keeping those truly and honestly dead, well dead. Sorry Sanguinus...
Just a limited summer campaign thing or something. Figs not allowed in normal games like baneblades or the possible new C'tan gods

And some forge world figs... please...


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet Russ found an ale transport in the Eye of Terror, and is checking it for its quality. You never know what could happen to beer in the warp. As for that summer campaign is a really good idea Arma. I would love to see Primarchs/ demon prince Primarchs battle it out. They could make them as collector models. does GW have a sugestion box? lol


----------

